# How long does co2 take before plants show results?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm diing diy co2 in my 1 and 10 gal tank. I may od on the co2 on the 1gal just just to speed growth ip. How ling does co2 take befor e resukts show in the tank? Thx

edited:

I'm doing diy co2 in my 1 and 10 gal tank. I may OD on the co2 on the 1gal just to speed growth up. How long does co2 take before results show in the tank? Thx


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Crap. Mods can yoi fix the title for me? On the itouch and the scrern is pretty small and keyboard is not the best. Thx


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I can type on a keyboard just fine. I also use backspace.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Just to be clear, what exactly do you want it to say?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Something about being drunk?

Tilt the itouch sideways - it'll give you a bigger keyboard  That, and keep/turn on predicitve/corrective texting.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Just to be clear, what exactly do you want it to say?


Thank you cid. That was what I wanted it to say. It is hard to view things on the itouch when typing on a forum as like 90% of the screen is gone to the keyboard. I guess the finger pads are a bit too large for me  I did tilt the screen to landscape mode already. I always use landscape mode. Anyways thanks again.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh sorry I see it was ameek that edited it. Thanks ameek.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

It depend.. sometimes it can be seen in growth. I notice that the tops of my plants are always growing and it seems to be faster than before. Sometimes plants will pearl, this usually happens 3-4 hours after the lights have come on. 

rate of growth is a good indicator that things are going in the right direction.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> It depend.. sometimes it can be seen in growth. I notice that the tops of my plants are always growing and it seems to be faster than before. Sometimes plants will pearl, this usually happens 3-4 hours after the lights have come on.
> 
> rate of growth is a good indicator that things are going in the right direction.


What do you mean by pearl?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As with any changes to the aquatic environment, I would give at least 2-3 weeks before noticing any change to your plants.

As for your question as to what pearling is, plants normally produce oxygen as a part of photosynthesis. When the water column becomes saturated with oxygen, then you will see visible bubbles form on plants. This is known as pearling.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Usually, it's the new leaves that grow after the Co2 injection that will grow really well. The orginal leaves will never grow to the almost unnatural healthyness you see in competitions.
As for pearling, as the other have said (what the, it's you again Darkblake). Well ... what every he said. I just want to add that it's that sweet spot where you know that the plant making a maximun use of the light, CO2 and fert.
You can also cheat by making fake pearling as this happens after a major water change as well.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> As for pearling, as the other have said (what the, it's you again Darkblake).


I'm a ninja


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

for me, i see a change in new leaves.. depending on the plant. .but about 1.5 -3 weeks


----------

